# Xbox 360 Controller use on the Computer



## Yamizaga (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok I have a wired Xbox 360 controller with usb on it. I have been told that there are ways of using it for games, but what im especially interested in is if there is some way for me to use it with the project 64 emulator or some other n64 emulator. I've tried using programs like pinnaccle but that didnt help. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

You need to read the rules. The use of emulators is not supported.


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

officially i do not know anything about any emulators...but if you want to use the 360 controller for "other" programs, i can help you out with that. if you have xp, you should just plug it in and it will auto install the drivers you need. if it doesnt, go to the m$ website and look for drivers. it should add the controller in the "game controllers" section in the control panel. from there you should be able to set certain buttons on the control pad to certain keys on the keyboard or left or right click. it should auto configure it for you for use with all applications. hope that helps you.
-mphair


----------

